
An Apology for the Internet – From the People Who Built It - ohjeez
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/04/an-apology-for-the-internet-from-the-people-who-built-it.html
======
legostormtroopr
This is article is content-free.

Not only does it not name who apologied (apart from Zuckerberg, who definitely
didn’t invent the internet). I was expecting a quote from aim Berners-Lee
given the title.

Then beyond that, it talks about how the internet is polarised - before
immediately calling whole sites bigoted and implying Trump was elected because
of Islamophobia.

